# Hot damn, I made it!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The calendar tells me that I actually made it to 30 years old today. I stayed up late just to make sure it happened!

Now I just gotta wake up tomorrow to see it thru!









In Garth's words...i'm much too young to feel this *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* old.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wanted to be the first to say congrats man. Happy birthday.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on your special day, slowly catching up to us, won't be long when those birthdays are just another day!!HA!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chris!! I hope your birthday is awesome man!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chris. I can remember when I turned 30. Thought I was on a downhill slide. Now I am dang near double that. If I had known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself.


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chris, have a good one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! So is there going to be six more weeks of winter or what!! "Party Till you PUKE !! "

Gee I hope he made it those last five minutes till his birthday began. Chris you there.......Chris ??


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

happy b-day bro!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Happy Birthday Chris. I can remember when I turned 30. Thought I was on a downhill slide. Now I am dang near double that. If I had known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself.


I hope I live that long and I'm already wishing I'd taken better care of myself. Great advice for us all.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Just a few years behind me chris, now we can look forward to 40, Happy Birthday bro. Tell your wife to take you out somewhere nice.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy birthday Chris. Make sure she parks the truck we kinda like having ya around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone with photoshop ??


----------



## Phoneman (Jan 17, 2011)

happy B-day,,,turned 58 myself today....and I saw my shadow


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Phoneman, welcome to the forum and HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I hope I live that long and I'm already wishing I'd taken better care of myself. Great advice for us all.


Its all in the attitude.

Congrats Chris, ya young whipper snapper.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YD-- Your so busy wishing everyone else Happy Birthday-- What about yourself Seeing as Today is YOURS???


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> YD-- Your so busy wishing everyone else Happy Birthday-- What about yourself Seeing as Today is YOURS???


Well, if that is so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Don. I have come to realize that age is just mind over matter. If you don't mind, it don't matter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Rick and Danny, I appreciate the well wishes. I don't mind being my age, it would just make me old worrying about it.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday YD............ Have a great one, go shoot something............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks SMY, I have cabelas in mind today as my wonderful wife gave me a gift card.....The dogs left me a present in the back yard too ! !

I am the luckiest man on earth !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thanks SMY, I have cabelas in mind today as my wonderful wife gave me a gift card.....The dogs left me a present in the back yard too ! !
> 
> I am the luckiest man on earth !!


LOL, Happy big day, Don!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Happy B-day sorry kinda late but im lost half the time and confused the other half


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YD ye ___ Dog trying sneak bye and not say something. happy B=Day Dude


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

HAPPY Bday to all hope everyones birthday was great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate all the well wishes. I appreciate it so much I'll have the dogs make each of you a present too...........PM your address please.

Well I tried to get that 22-250 that I've wanted just for s#!ts and giggles today but they were out of them.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What have you been after? Hay buy 2 that my favorite caliber,


----------

